# Is there a way to test if the window regulator is working or not?



## bodega (Sep 6, 2004)

The front passenger window will not roll up at all on my '90 V8. I've already taking it apart, and I've checked the power by the window switch and when the car is turned on, and I get about 13 volts, so I don't think its a loose connection, which is what I first thought it was. Any help would so greatly be appreciated.


----------

